# Div mit overflow:hidden per java scrollen



## titusatwork (25. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

wie schon im Titel, will ich einen Span oder Div Bereich der mit der style option "overflow:hidden" versehen ist per Buttons und scrollleiste scrollen.

Das ganze soll noch individuell gestaltet werden aber es soll so in die Richtung von http://www.angryblue.com/main.shtml gehen.

Ich habe leider überhaupt keine Ahnung von Java deshalb wäre es nett wenn ihr mir erklärt wie ich soetwas realisieren kann (technisch)

Gruß, Peter


----------



## Sven Mintel (25. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

Ein Div kann man per JS nicht Scrollen, da es kein Fenster ist, für welches JS die nötigen Mittel zum Scrollen hätte.
Workarounds findest du unter:


Auch die Boardsuche sollte Ergebnisse liefern.


Ansonsten:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/javascript/215197-keine-ahnung-von-javascript.html


----------



## titusatwork (27. Juni 2006)

echt?

was is dann das hier? http://www.dyn-web.com/dhtml/scroll/ ist das nicht Javascript?


----------



## Sven Mintel (27. Juni 2006)

Das ist mit Javascript, scrollt aber nicht im herkömmlichen Sinne.
Es wird ein Layer genommen, dessen Anzeigebereich beschnitten ist, darin befinden sich andere Layer, deren Position verschoben wird.


----------



## titusatwork (28. Juni 2006)

Kennst du noch andere Scroller wie den oben geposteten? Ich bekomme den absolut nicht eingebaut...

will einen Div scrollen, indem sich ein PHP include script befindet


----------



## Sven Mintel (29. Juni 2006)

Bei http://www.dhtmlcentral.com findet man solche Sachen bspw.
Wie man sieht, wird man auf der Startseite gleich von einigen scrollenden Layern empfangen


----------

